
What's Keeping Adobe Up at Night? Probably Not Silverlight. - sant0sk1
http://radar.oreilly.com/archives/2008/05/silverlight-not-keeping-adobe-up-at-night.html
======
bigtoga
No way - I would imagine Adobe will take MS to court over Silverlight in the
future b/c sooner or later LSFT will decide to embed Silverlight into the OS.

